# We have Pyrenees puppies!



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm so excited and wanted to get this posted here! We got 3 dogs from a lady on this HT site. Well on February 13, our Badger-faced female gave us 10 baby Pyrenees! These are not registered, but they will be big as everyone knows and as soon as they are able to start muddling around, they will begin their training and introduction to other critters that they are to start taking care of!

If you happen to be interested in a puppy, they will be ready to go in April, will have been vet checked, given their first puppy shots and be broke to collars and leashes as well as having been introduced to boar goats, red wattle hogs, geese, and lots of people!

I am going to try to post a picture of them here and then will put more pictures on as we can. We are taking 50% nonrefundable deposits at this time, so here's your chance! I should note, we are keeping the little badger faced one here. Its a little female and we have already fallen in love with her. She will stay to be part of our breeding program.

Valorie


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

How much??


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Their price is $350 each. If interested, send me a PM and we can get details going.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

No badger markings except for one little girl! How unusual but adorable, lol!

Congrats! We have Anatolian LGD pups on the way (she's only a week pregnant, lol, but she is acting like she is ready to pop.. so lazy LOL) and I'm already excited. 

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Will do!


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

More info? Updates on progress. Pics?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see this until here tonight. I will get more pictures tomorrow. They are growing and growling and barking at each other. Acting really tough! You know, like Alligator baggies? LOL Cute as the dickens, and since our cold weather is going away, in the next couple of weeks, we will probably bring them outside for a romp in the grass and introduction to goats!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Where did you get your 3 dogs? Did you happen to get them from shadowfax farm?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I got mine from a lady here on HT. She posted them and my husband was headed in that direction at the time they were available, so he stopped and picked them up. All three were from the same place. She lives in Missouri, down by Bethany. I don't remember what her user name on here was, but I am still in communication with her.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

No more puppies available here.


----------

